# Fear Factory's new album "Genexus" due out August 7th



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 22, 2015)

Fear Factory To Release 'Genexus' Album In August - Blabbermouth.net

Felt like this deserved it's own thread

EDIT: FIxed the royally ....ed up title. 

And before anyone brings up the drum machine stuff... Yes, they're tracking actual drums for this record.


----------



## JeffHenneman (May 22, 2015)

Im excited for it


----------



## Great Satan (May 22, 2015)

Super looking forward to it.

I've really liked the two new albums and have always been a big fan of Demanufacture and Obsolete, the two that Burt and Dino have stated as being the ones this new album is closest to.


----------



## Quiet Coil (May 22, 2015)

I may be the only person who feels this way, but the brief stint with Hoglan was the best they've ever sounded. Not the best songs FF has ever written, but the most coherent and competent sound as a unit. Here's to hoping that Heller can bring it.

Oh, and horrible album title.


----------



## Sebastian (May 22, 2015)

I can't wait to hear the new album as well 



Noisy Humbucker said:


> Oh, and horrible album title.



Why do You think it's horrible?


----------



## Quiet Coil (May 22, 2015)

Sebastian said:


> Why do You think it's horrible?



Just sounds cheesy to me, but I don't care for the title "Digimortal" either (especially considering that some of their other albums have some pretty great titles). That said, if the album kicks ass the title won't matter a hill of beans, not that my opinion amounts to jack squat.

EDIT: Not to mention the timing with Terminator "Genisys" coming out. Come on guys...


----------



## Sebastian (May 22, 2015)

Good, interview!


----------



## The Hiryuu (May 23, 2015)

Noisy Humbucker said:


> Heller can bring it.
> 
> Oh, and horrible album title.



That's all this post needed.


----------



## Chiba666 (May 23, 2015)

looking forward to it


----------



## Shask (May 23, 2015)

Great Satan said:


> Super looking forward to it.
> 
> I've really liked the two new albums and have always been a big fan of Demanufacture and Obsolete, the two that Burt and Dino have stated as being the ones this new album is closest to.



I think they say that about every new album 


Of course I am looking forward to as I am a HUGE FF fan.

Looking forward to hearing that TONE! This will be the first album with the Kemper (I assume), and his live tone in recent videos sounds WAY better than a few years ago with the Line 6 POD HD.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 23, 2015)

Shask said:


> I think they say that about every new album
> 
> 
> Of course I am looking forward to as I am a HUGE FF fan.
> ...



Man, I just realized that, too. He supposedly has a Kemper profile that sounds exactly like his old Marshall, as well as a Fortin-modded 2204. That, plus Sneap... holy .... Dino's tone is going to be SO tight and cutting. 

Also, this was in the interview earlier, but not only are they using real drums...

New Fear Factory Album &#39;Genexus&#39; To Feature Guest Appearance By Journey Drummer Deen Castronovo - Blabbermouth.net

The guy played with Cacophany, Marty Friedman, and GZR (alongside Burton), so I'm ready for him to rip it.


----------



## The Hiryuu (May 23, 2015)

Deen Castronovo has a hell of a voice, too. Probably won't hear any guest vocals on the Fear Factory song he's on, though, sadly.


----------



## Sebastian (May 27, 2015)

FEAR FACTORY: "Genexus" Artwork and Track Listing Revealed! - Fear Factory







Man this will be Awesome!


----------



## MerlinTKD (May 27, 2015)

The repeated dislikes of the title has me thinking... you know, I could be way off, but just make sure:

I'm betting the title is a portmanteau of "gene" and "nexus"... and not anything to do with "genitals". If that's what's bothering folks.


----------



## The Hiryuu (May 27, 2015)

No, it's just sounds stupid.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (May 28, 2015)

I got to meet the guys after a HOB show with Megadeth a a year and a half ago. Dino is definitely using a Kemper live: he wanted to be able to match the tone of all their records. He sounded ridiculously tight as expected. Mike Heller can definitely bring it. Super cool dude too. He sounded great live and definitely has chops coming from Malignancy (he's also lended great performances to SWWAATS & Abigail Williams). Bert is the only downer, but just when he sings. He doesn't sound like he has it live anymore, but who knows maybe he was sick. Everything else he did sounded great.


----------



## MetalDaze (May 28, 2015)

When I saw the title, I thought "Gen X"


----------



## wat (May 28, 2015)

Dino & Burton are hilariously bad at interviews 


I'm excited for it & expect it to be awesome but every time they hype their upcoming album it's like they say the exact same things and are as broad & safe as possible 


Speaking of the album, I'd like them to keep on the same track as the last two albums but really take the sci-fi/futuristic atmosphere up to a new level. I love that ambiance from the synths & samples that's always there no matter how vaccuum-sealed-tight the guitars & drums are. I would love to hear them take that aspect up a notch


----------



## The Hiryuu (May 28, 2015)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> Mike Heller can definitely bring it. Super cool dude too. He sounded great live and definitely has chops coming from Malignancy (he's also lended great performances to SWWAATS & Abigail Williams).



I'll tell you, though, talking to Mike Heller can be dangerous. He'll get on about some backstage story, then start talking about some crazy obscure 80's traditional metal bands, and before you know it it's 6 AM and you nearly missed bus call.


----------



## goherpsNderp (May 28, 2015)

so wait.... are there still 2 'Fear Factory' bands? didn't they get into some spat a while back and tried to have two separate bands with the same name or something?

which one is this?

all i know is i loved their old stuff through Obsolete, and i also really liked Archetype. as long as it's that kinda stuff i'll be fine.


----------



## Maggai (May 28, 2015)

There is only one Fear Factory, and it's with Burt and Dino. There was some issues with this stuff back when Dino and Burt got back together, and Ray and Christian also wanted to keep the Fear Factory name. I think there may have been some lawsuits and stuff going on, but I can't remember.

I wish someone would bring up Burtons live vocals in an interview, because what the hell is going on? He can't hit a single note live. Last time I saw them was pretty much the worst vocal performance I have ever heard, and everyone in the audience were cringing.


The last album was a let down for me. Mechanize was awesome, so I hope it's a return to form.

Also cool that the album cover isn't just two F's.


----------



## bobbybuu (May 28, 2015)

Maggai said:


> There is only one Fear Factory, and it's with Burt and Dino. There was some issues with this stuff back when Dino and Burt got back together, and Ray and Christian also wanted to keep the Fear Factory name. I think there may have been some lawsuits and stuff going on, but I can't remember.
> 
> I wish someone would bring up Burtons live vocals in an interview, because what the hell is going on? He can't hit a single note live. Last time I saw them was pretty much the worst vocal performance I have ever heard, and everyone in the audience were cringing.
> 
> ...



I agree I love FF, but Burt's clean vocals live have been all over the place the last couple of years. He still has that dirt and guttural scream going for him though (at least when I saw them). Maybe he just needs to take better care of his voice.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 28, 2015)

goherpsNderp said:


> which one is this?



The only one.  If there were two Fear Factorys, that didn't last long because I don't remember this being a Queensryche-esque situation, although FF had to cancel some very early reunion gigs because of legal reasons. 

Also, am I the only one that doesn't care about COW? He only contributed to one song on the first two FF records, which are my favorites. Obsolete is good, but isn't my favorite FF album. He WAS the main songwriter for Archetype, but then again, he was the main songwriter for Transgression, which was half good and half a snoozefest, and Arkaea's only album, which was supposedly going to be Fear Factory's next record, and I find that album worse than Transgression.

And yes, Jesus Christ I don't think Burton gives a .... about clean vocals live anymore. It's not that I think he can't do it, it's that I think he's just not putting any effort into them. His screams and growls still seem strong, though.


----------



## goherpsNderp (May 28, 2015)

cool thanks guys. the wiki page for FF was pretty hard to read, as well as LONG. (i'm at work)

hopefully we can get some samples soon. i'd like to hear what they're cooking up. and yes, let's hope he cleans up the cleans.


----------



## beneharris (May 28, 2015)

Sebastian said:


> FEAR FACTORY: "Genexus" Artwork and Track Listing Revealed! - Fear Factory
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Geez, what is with album art recently? This is *almost* as bad as the new Symphony X.


----------



## MerlinTKD (May 29, 2015)

beneharris said:


> Geez, what is with album art recently? This is *almost* as bad as the new Symphony X.



I dunno, I kinda dig it, like a cross between Iron Man and the Terminator... which to me is a good thing!  *I* really think there should have been the FF worked into it somehow though


----------



## RevDrucifer (May 29, 2015)

Dean Costronovo huh? Wouldn't expect to see his name in FF credits, but the dude is a killer drummer/musician and he would definitely bring something different to the table.

As for Burton live....man, I dunno what the deal is there. I know when I have a show where I sing a few off notes, my guitarist lets me ....in' know about it as soon as he watches the show back....I'd assume the other guys in the band would tell him, "Yo, man, you need to ....in' check your monitors better"

Really, the dude has some of the easiest parts to sing cleanly.


----------



## Sebastian (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Sebastian (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## shpence (Jun 11, 2015)

Sebastian said:


>




Sounds like Fear Factory so....I'm in.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 11, 2015)

shpence said:


> Sounds like Fear Factory so....I'm in.



Yup, beat me to it. 

The mix sounds very dry, especially Burt's vocals. Not a bad thing, just sounds different.


----------



## FRETPICK (Jun 12, 2015)

Hasn't designed a frequency optimization amp. Next.


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Shask (Jun 17, 2015)

Sounds good to me! Slower and more groove than a lot of FF, but still sounds good to me. Sounds like an 8 string


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Jun 17, 2015)

Very Shock'esque', I digs! Love me some FF!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 17, 2015)

Sounds like something that came from Obsolete or Digimortal. Very groovy.


----------



## linchpin (Jun 17, 2015)

New track was a punch in the face.... was not expecting it to sound like that. He has that fire in his belly back.


----------



## Decipher (Jun 17, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Sounds like something that came from Obsolete or Digimortal. Very groovy.


 My thoughts exactly. I really dig it..... Can't wait for this new album.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Jun 17, 2015)

Almost sounds like it could have come from Transgression. And the solo? I mean it's not a horrible track but...

Eh, I'm just a grumpy old bastard so don't listen to me anyways.


----------



## lemeker (Jun 17, 2015)

I like what I hear in the teaser. Soul Hacker I can do without. I want to hear the rest of the album, but if it's like Digimortal, I'll pass.


----------



## SD83 (Jun 17, 2015)

Not a fan of The Industrialist, but this sounds great so far. Not "10/10, wow!" great, but still damn good.


----------



## John_Strychnine (Jun 17, 2015)

Sick, Haven't really listened to them since I played carmaggedon, but this sounds pretty sick.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 17, 2015)

Noisy Humbucker said:


> Almost sounds like it could have come from Transgression.



I don't think you've heard Transgression...  Only Transgression vibes I get are from the solo, otherwise, It's 100% late '90s, early 2000's Fear Factory groove.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Jun 17, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I don't think you've heard Transgression...  Only Transgression vibes I get are from the solo, otherwise, It's 100% late '90s, early 2000's Fear Factory groove.



Probably just the one portion of the vocal melody making me think that. I felt they were back on track with Mechanize, maybe it's just my tastes that have changed (I could be the only guy here who can't stand Digimortal anymore).


----------



## Wookieslayer (Jun 17, 2015)

I was getting a Transgression vibe as well with the vocal melody but the actual riffing and song structure was def Obsolete/Digimortal.


----------



## canuck brian (Jun 18, 2015)

The new song sounds incredibly rehashed and kinda dull.....

I feel like this band had it's time and should just stop. The last two times i've seen them live, Burton's clean vocals had me going to the bar to get a beer. Just godawful.


----------



## shpence (Jun 18, 2015)

Yeah it is interesting to hear some groove in a Fear Factory song; I'll be curious to see if that is throughout the new album. The guitar "solo" is cool...not the usual metal self-wankery.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Jun 18, 2015)

I'm digging the new track, sounds like FF with some groove put back into it, which they've needed since Dino rejoined, IMO. Can't wait to hear the rest of the album!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 18, 2015)

shpence said:


> Yeah it is interesting to hear some groove in a Fear Factory song; I'll be curious to see if that is throughout the new album



Someone asked the same thing on Facebook and Dino said there's going to be some fast stuff. 

Also, if hearing groove in FF is unusual, then you really need to check out Obsolete and Digimortal.


----------



## fps (Jun 18, 2015)

Sounds like a rewrite of other better Fear Factory songs....
Not bad, just not really necessary.


----------



## SD83 (Jun 18, 2015)

canuck brian said:


> The last two times i've seen them live, Burton's clean vocals had me going to the bar to get a beer. Just godawful.



They've been like that for at least 10 years. If anything, he sounded better when I heard im last (2013) than, let's say, 2007. I thought the rest of the gig was awesome though. Maybe they should just accept that Burton can not sing anymore and hire someone for the cleans just for touring, equivalent of a live guitarist... I'd love to see them a couple more times


----------



## Triple-J (Jun 18, 2015)

I like Soul Hacker as it's more midpaced and groovy but it really reminds me of Freedom or fire mashed up with one of their B-sides I can't remember the name of. 

As for Burt's clean vocals I've seen the band live on every UK tour they've done over the past twenty years (man I feel old!) and Burt's always had problems, recently he's struggled to get through Lynchpin but Scumgrief has always been a tricky one as this dates back to 1993.


----------



## shpence (Jun 19, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Someone asked the same thing on Facebook and Dino said there's going to be some fast stuff.
> 
> Also, if hearing groove in FF is unusual, then you really need to check out Obsolete and Digimortal.




I was thinking more in relation to the recent definition(s) of grooviness with the advent of djent, etc.; I get what you mean though. I couldn't get into Obsolete as much as Digimortal.


----------



## linchpin (Jun 21, 2015)

Off-topic question: Anyone remember what was used for the Digimortal tone? can't recall if it was the Line 6 Pod Pro rack or the Line 6 Flextone II HD...


----------



## maliciousteve (Jun 21, 2015)

It was a Pod Pro with a Mesa 2:90 poweramp and 2 Mesa 2x12's I believe. Great units, I bought one myself because of Dino and that album and it sounded awesome.


----------



## linchpin (Jun 21, 2015)

maliciousteve said:


> It was a Pod Pro with a Mesa 2:90 poweramp and 2 Mesa 2x12's I believe. Great units, I bought one myself because of Dino and that album and it sounded awesome.


How does it sound by itself plugged in directly into cubase? I get the feeling the Mesa is greatly responsible for that Dino tone...


----------



## maliciousteve (Jun 21, 2015)

Unfortunately I was never able to use it for recording, I didn't have the right set up to use it.

I used it with a Peavey Classic 120 poweramp into a 2 x 12 and it sounded monstrous. I'd say that I prefered it in terms of tone to the Digitech GSP1101 I had at the same time.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 21, 2015)

maliciousteve said:


> It was a Pod Pro with a Mesa 2:90 poweramp and 2 Mesa 2x12's I believe. Great units, I bought one myself because of Dino and that album and it sounded awesome.



I believe he also used the Flextone for recording purposes. 

Also, first show with Tony. .... quality, by the way.


----------



## Sepultorture (Jun 23, 2015)

finally got a listen to the new track, sounds like they went back to the digimortal album, and me no likey, i wasn't over the moon about the industrialist, wasn't bad, just didn't really do it for me, i will def continue to love the .... out of mechanize

i'll wait and see what else the album has to offer, but i'm not holding my breath


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 28, 2015)

Fear Factory "Dielectric" Video Shoot - Fear Factory


----------



## Alice AKW (Jun 30, 2015)

Guess I'm gonna have to dust off my old camera and cover this album back to front too. 

I like Soul Hacker a lot, oodles of fun to play.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jun 30, 2015)

I am a bit meh bout this, I was pretty disapointed in Mechanize and the Industrialist and this new stuff nto winning me over. I think Dino should have stuck with Divine Heresy.

Also (and please no one run me off the forum for this LOL!) My favourite FF album still is Archetype.... Thats the last one of theirs that really blew me away. Remember hearing Cyberwaste for the first time and just being like, HOLY FCUK! 

I also love Arkaea Years of Darkness album.... sigh.... there I said it.... Hahaha!


----------



## shpence (Jun 30, 2015)

Louis Cypher said:


> Also (and please no one run me off the forum for this LOL!) My favourite FF album still is Archetype.... Thats the last one of theirs that really blew me away. Remember hearing Cyberwaste for the first time and just being like, HOLY FCUK!



I gotta admit, although I love Dino, I have to agree with this. The first 6 songs or so on Archetype just crush.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 3, 2015)

Review on Blabbermouth:

CD Reviews - Genexus Fear Factory - Blabbermouth.net



> As one metal's mightiest acts, *FEAR FACTORY* has also been one of its most embattled. We won't rehash the roundabout events of division between *Burton C. Bell*, *Dino Cazares*, *Raymond Herrera* and *Christian Olde Wolbers*, considered by most to be the band's definitive lineup. With only *Bell* and *Cazares* representing the revered team (and *Cazares* rejoining *FEAR FACTORY* in 2009 after departing himself for a while), the band has not only gone through stylistic changes through albums such as *"Archetype"*, *"Transgression"*, *"Mechanize"* and the concept album *"The Industrialist"*. *FEAR FACTORY* has run a gamut of bassists in their lengthy history, now consisting of former *STATIC-X*, *SOULFLY* and *MINISTRY* bassist *Tony Campos* in place of *Matt DeVries* and *Byron Stroud* before him.
> While *"Mechanize"* and *"The Industrialist"* are considered by many fans to be "truer" *FEAR FACTORY* albums following the stripped-down and meandering experiments on "Transgression", (an album *Christian Olde Wolbers* felt was rushed and "half-finished") where we're at in 2015 is *"Genexus"*, an album that's been quite some time in production. Trusted metalhead *Andy Sneap* joined in the production of *"Genexus"* along with longtime keyboard associate *Rhys Fulber*.
> Launching through the band's new label, *Nuclear Blast Entertainment*, *"Genexus"* embraces more of *FEAR FACTORY*'s electronic and industrial foundations than they have in some time, while using intermittent live drumming, split between *Mike Heller* and longtime journeyman *Deen Castronovo*. If you loved *"Transgression"*, you'll love *"Genexus"*. If you dissed on *"Transgression"*, well, hang in there. *"Genexus"* is partly *"Transgression"* and *"Digimortal"* but it's partly *"Demanufacture"* in spirit, which is to everyone's advantage coming here.
> The opening number *"Autonomous Combat System"* is a methodically-built epic sculpted in the usual *FEAR FACTORY* manner, i.e. blast rhythms, chugging chords and *Burton C. Bell*'s woofing, building bar-by-bar toward climactic, clean-sung choruses. If there's any real criticism of *FEAR FACTORY* after all these years, it's a relative sameness to their songwriting. That hardly changes here. No one will ever take away the heaviness of *FEAR FACTORY*, no matter who's performing, but *"Genexus"* is like its predecessors in the fact you know you're gonna be riding agro blares and whumping breakdown chords in tandem with *Burton C. Bell*'s barking, everything leading to elevated, peppy choruses.
> ...


----------



## FRETPICK (Jul 3, 2015)

Fear Factory gig was the only gig I attended where I got elbowed in the face. You tend not to forget things like that.


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 5, 2015)

The first episode of the European Summer Tour - what do you think about it?


----------



## F1Filter (Jul 6, 2015)

Sebastian said:


> The first episode of the European Summer Tour - what do you think about it?




I think they should be V-Bloging their tours more often. 

Gear showing up 35min before their set is scheduled to begin is definitely


----------



## russmuller (Jul 6, 2015)

I remember I loved Obsolete when I was a kid. It was definitely the most aggressive music I was able to connect with. I was never much impressed with the other Fear Factory albums I sampled, but what I've heard from this record definitely makes me want to buy it and listen.


----------



## shpence (Jul 6, 2015)

FRETPICK said:


> Fear Factory gig was the only gig I attended where I got elbowed in the face. You tend not to forget things like that.



Saw FF with Mastodon back in 2003 or 2004 and was my first truly heavy concert I attended. I can relate to being beaten up.


----------



## linchpin (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 8, 2015)

Yay fast song.


----------



## SD83 (Jul 8, 2015)

Nice song, but those "clean vocals"... damn, he sounded better without effects and his voice ....ed up.  It does sound like a generic "fast FF song" to me though, some parts like they've been in at least half a dozen songs already.


----------



## thrsher (Jul 8, 2015)

such heavy comparision to transgression scares me a bit, but certainly wont stop me from checking out the new album, i have not listened to anything put online and will await the the release and listen to it in its entirety.

i too loved archetype for those chiming in


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 8, 2015)

I love the new song - sounded awesome live!


----------



## linchpin (Jul 8, 2015)

thrsher said:


> such heavy comparision to transgression scares me a bit


Here's the thing, that review is the only one that makes that comparison, so far no one else (including those who heard it in full) are even thinking that. I would take the review with a box of salt... few boxes just in case.


----------



## snissors (Jul 8, 2015)

Didn't know these guys were still making music. Saw them back in 93 or 94. I remember listening to Dino tell stories outside the bus after the show. He told us one story about Mustaine that I ended up partially relaying to Dave back when Dave chatted with his fans online at the "megadiner" in 1994. That was a mistake ... he got all pissed.


----------



## linchpin (Jul 10, 2015)

new SONG!!!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 10, 2015)

Industrial Discipline: The Sequel.

I like it. Sounds closer to Mechanize due to the reasons stated before.


----------



## linchpin (Jul 10, 2015)

It feels like a mixture of Powershifter and Recharger


----------



## F1Filter (Jul 10, 2015)

linchpin said:


> Here's the thing, that review is the only one that makes that comparison, so far no one else (including those who heard it in full) are even thinking that. I would take the review with a box of salt... few boxes just in case.



After hearing the 2nd released track. I'm not getting any similarities to Transgression at all. Not sure where that reviewer got that from. Maybe there's deeper tracks that do it? But I'm hearing straight up Dino style riffing similar to that on Mechanize, than anything else so far.


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 10, 2015)

Episode 3 from the European tour


----------



## linchpin (Jul 10, 2015)

Official release... it seems that post earlier was a leak, this sounds so much better...


----------



## Quiet Coil (Jul 10, 2015)

Everything everyone else has said + a marked resemblance to the end of A Therapy for Pain. I love to jam some classic FF, but it seems like the boys have used up all their mojo (for this band anyhow). Props to them and all the best, but not sure there are any remaining ways to rewrite/recombine the same material.

EDIT: I'll probably still "represent" and pick up the album when it comes out, silly title and all.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Jul 11, 2015)

You know what, I'm reeling in judgement and going to just try and enjoy this old school style. One thing I've gotten from ProtoMech is that Dino's no longer trying so friggin' hard to do chord movements he hasn't done before (that's the ultimately one of the main reasons I couldn't get into aspects of Digimortal, just sounded disjointed). Sure this new stuff comes across a bit "sing-song-ish", but it almost plays like a "greatest hits" mashup. Oh, and good call on NOT USING A FRIGGIN' DRUM MACHINE this time!


----------



## linchpin (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 12, 2015)

2nd track definitely sounds like it has heavy doses of Transgression. 
4th track sounds like it borrows heavily from Digimortal. 
Really, really liking tracks 3 and 5. A lot. 
So far, liking it more than Industrialist. I'm not expecting another masterpiece like Mechanize, but I'm digging it.


----------



## linchpin (Jul 12, 2015)

There seems to be a lot more 8-string usage from what I can hear.


----------



## lemeker (Jul 13, 2015)

I haven't been all that thrilled based off of the first song, but this little teaser has me kinda excited. 

I hear more Trangression than I do Digimortal, in those snippets.


----------



## linchpin (Jul 13, 2015)

Really? I really am not hearing transgression at all... I guess it depends on what you took away from that album.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 13, 2015)

Track 2 reminds me of Contagion, in which it's a mid-paced (for FF standards) song with a melodic, orchestrated chorus. That's where I'm getting Transgression vibes from.


----------



## lemeker (Jul 13, 2015)

linchpin said:


> Really? I really am not hearing transgression at all... I guess it depends on what you took away from that album.




I never listen to Digimortal. I really don't like it at all. Acres of Skin and Hurt Conveyor are the only two tracks I like. Blasphemy, I know. 

Maybe its the arrangements, granted we are only hearing a small sample. I get a Demanufacture meets Transgression feel from that video clip. It's still new FF and that's pretty cool.


----------



## linchpin (Jul 14, 2015)

Just a headsup:Burton's site just went live and in the shop section there's the elusive Graphic novel of 'The Industrialist'... seems to be running out fast, anyone who was interested better grab one now.. there were 500... as i type this there's 395 left.

Products | Burton C. Bell


----------



## Grooven (Jul 14, 2015)

Guess I'm a little late to the party but just heard Soul Hacker and Protomech from Genexus on Youtube,and it was freakin magical.FF does it again


----------



## linchpin (Jul 14, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Track 2 reminds me of Contagion, in which it's a mid-paced (for FF standards) song with a melodic, orchestrated chorus. That's where I'm getting Transgression vibes from.





lemeker said:


> I never listen to Digimortal. I really don't like it at all. Acres of Skin and Hurt Conveyor are the only two tracks I like. Blasphemy, I know.
> 
> Maybe its the arrangements, granted we are only hearing a small sample. I get a Demanufacture meets Transgression feel from that video clip. It's still new FF and that's pretty cool.


 
I think the reason why I can't hear it is because the absence of that awful Krank COW used... safe to say if the current FF formation re-recorded Transgression, it wouldn't be disliked so much.


----------



## linchpin (Jul 19, 2015)

Gets a little awkward halfway but decent info in it.


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## linchpin (Jul 24, 2015)

Damn that sounds awesome...


----------



## Quiet Coil (Jul 25, 2015)

Song's alright, really digging Dino's tone this time around though (certainly moreso than his other tones as of late). Maybe I should keep my Retribution set when I sell the guitar I have them parked in...


----------



## Quiet Coil (Jul 25, 2015)

Sitting here trying to figure out Protomech on my standard tuned 8... I almost think Dino brought back the baritone 7 tuning he used on "Invisible Wounds" (2 full steps down from standard). Either that or he's a helluva lot more comfortable on the 8 now.

EDIT: Almost positive of it now, cool to hear him using it in a new much more exciting way. I'm also grateful that a capo on my 8 will get me close enough to jam with it (aside from that quick dissonant F#/G he throws into the opening riff), I REALLY don't need another guitar.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Jul 25, 2015)

Noisy Humbucker said:


> Sitting here trying to figure out Protomech on my standard tuned 8... I almost think Dino brought back the baritone 7 tuning he used on "Invisible Wounds" (2 full steps down from standard). Either that or he's a helluva lot more comfortable on the 8 now.
> 
> EDIT: Almost positive of it now, cool to hear him using it in a new much more exciting way. I'm also grateful that a capo on my 8 will get me close enough to jam with it (aside from that quick dissonant F#/G he throws into the opening riff), I REALLY don't need another guitar.



I watched a live video of that song, and he is indeed sporting a 7, I think you're right on that one. Also, "Dielectric" kicks ass! Probably my favorite of the 3 tracks they've released so far.


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 26, 2015)

Yes, Protomech is in G.
Dielectric in A


----------



## shpence (Jul 26, 2015)

I've dug everything I've heard so far. Looking forward to the album.


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## Sebastian (Aug 7, 2015)

New album out today! Absolutely Amazing! love the artwork


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Aug 7, 2015)

Only listened to it once so far but I like it a lot. Regenerate really stuck out to me. Liked that tune!


----------



## Quiet Coil (Aug 7, 2015)

Got through the first spin, sounds like I spoke too soon about a perceived lack of random key changes. That said I'm digging the heavy Blade Runner sampling/referencing/vibe, like old school FF.


----------



## ofdustandnations (Aug 8, 2015)

Definitely a step up from Industrialist for me on first listen. Something about that one didn't stick with me past the first few listens. This year is churning out some great releases for sure!


----------



## F1Filter (Aug 8, 2015)

So, some swag arrived in the mail today...





2 things I noticed in the liner notes: 

Album was dedicated to Dino's late father. 

Burton FINALLY got a vocal coach (Ron Anderson). Or at least this is the first time any vocal coaching was acknowledged in the credits AFAIK.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Aug 8, 2015)

Just popping in to say that I love the album so far! It's a huge step up from "The Industrialist", and I love that they brought back some of their groovier element in some of the songs, which I feel had been lacking a bit since Dino rejoined. This album is gonna be getting a lot of spins in the coming weeks!


----------



## F1Filter (Aug 8, 2015)

Just throwing this out there. Anyone else notice some similarities between the title track and "Slave Labor"? 

Well, at least it's good to hear a Roy Batty sample on a FF track again.


----------



## AdamMaz (Aug 8, 2015)

"Regenerate" and "Expiration Date" struck me as very different for them. I actually really like both.

The digipack bonus track "Enhanced Reality" follows in the same vein as the two above, compliments the latter well.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Aug 9, 2015)

F1Filter said:


> Just throwing this out there. Anyone else notice some similarities between the title track and "Slave Labor"?
> 
> Well, at least it's good to hear a Roy Batty sample on a FF track again.



Dude the whole album is littered with segments that could have been pulled straight from various points across their entire discography. Vocal and instrumental melodies, rhythms and picking patterns, even lyrics. Not that it's necessarily a bad thing, it sort of comes across as "condensed" FF (to me anyway).

The biggest outliers are the two tracks AdamMaz mentioned - Expiriation Date and Enhanced Reality - both of which I like quite a bit, largely because of the synth work.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 9, 2015)

Heard the stream on Nuclear Blast's YT channel. 

This should have been the album that released after Mechanize. 

I liked The Industrialist a lot at first, but it grew out on me quickly. This one sounds like it'll stick.

EDIT: Also since someone was making some COW-era comparisons, Regenerate sounds a LOT like Archetype. Same key, and nearly same chord progression.


----------



## F1Filter (Aug 9, 2015)

Noisy Humbucker said:


> Dude the whole album is littered with segments that could have been pulled straight from various points across their entire discography.



With the common knowledge that Burt and Dino are major Sci-Fi nerds, and fans of the Terminator/SkyNet concept. I can't help but think this was all intentional. It's their take on "Genisys". They approached this album as if December 2001 in the band's history never happened; it's now been Jan 2002-onwards with Burt being the common thread. Both COW and Herrera just managed to get written out of this timeline somehow. (Insert snarky Series 800 Model 101/Ray/COW/Christy Priske comment here).

If this were any other band. I'd say this is a reach at best. But given the band's background, the album title similarity to the Terminator movie, the 'borrowing' of COW-era material, Burt taking the sci-fi author thing more seriously now, working again with Monte Conner, etc...



> Not that it's necessarily a bad thing, it sort of comes across as "condensed" FF (to me anyway).


 
That's already another theory floating around. Given that both of them are pushing 50, have other projects on the backburner, one of them has a family to raise. If the album doesn't do well. The Factory might be closing down (at least for a while), and this would be a "highlight reel" of their career for them to go out on.


----------



## F1Filter (Aug 9, 2015)

This was transcribed on the "New Breed" fan group on Facebook. Burt did a track by track commentary for Spotify.



> This is the song '*Autonomous Combat System*.' In this song, the Machine model realizes that's it's expiration date is imminent and that there is nothing that can be done to reverse the end of it's existence. This model has become angered with the inaction of the industry to extend it's life. In turn, it becomes a weapon to destroy that which cannot save it.
> 
> This is the song '*Anodized*.' The model has been enhanced through an electrochemical process to withstand the elements in every aspect of the outer world it may come in contact with. It has been anodized for it's own protection. It has discovered a new power within to continue it's fight. It has become better and stronger. One step closer to a transhuman state of existence.
> 
> ...


----------



## JD27 (Aug 10, 2015)

Got around to listening today, I dig it. Regenerate and Anodized are my favorites so far.


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 13, 2015)

New episode


----------



## shpence (Aug 13, 2015)

I'm liking the album a lot. I have always found the themes of FF albums interesting but this one is really sinking in. Maybe because I read Nick Bostrom's, "Superintelligence" recently.


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## youngthrasher9 (Aug 24, 2015)

I really like this album. That said, I think Fear Factory could be a more interesting band with a different vocalist. Burton is hard for me to take seriously.


----------



## Decipher (Aug 24, 2015)

I've been listening to this album non-stop since it arrived in the mail. It's a monster of an album. Personally, this album is going to hang high in the FF library. Well done.

And dat guitar tone....


----------



## linchpin (Aug 24, 2015)

youngthrasher9 said:


> I really like this album. That said, I think Fear Factory could be a more interesting band with a different vocalist. Burton is hard for me to take seriously.



Really? Because every time I listen to Divine Heresy, the thought of what if BCB sang these songs comes to mind... Every member has since been replaced with adequacy but Burton's voice is pretty FF.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Aug 24, 2015)

Decipher said:


> I've been listening to this album non-stop since it arrived in the mail. It's a monster of an album. Personally, this album is going to hang high in the FF library. Well done.
> 
> And dat guitar tone....



Yup, same here. This is right up there with Demanufacture and Obsolete for me. This album is soooo good. And yes, I agree on the guitar tone. Luscious. And all Kemper.



linchpin said:


> Really? Because every time I listen to Divine Heresy, the thought of what if BCB sang these songs comes to mind... Every member has since been replaced with adequacy but Burton's voice is pretty FF.



Agreed, Burton and Dino are FF to me. Can't replace either one. Although Archetype wasn't that bad.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Aug 24, 2015)

TheShreddinHand said:


> And yes, I agree on the guitar tone. Luscious. And all Kemper.



Well Kemper and his new pickups... er, pickup. The Retribution is actually pretty cool once you know how to work with it, I definitely prefer it over the regular Blackouts.


----------



## Regor (Aug 25, 2015)

I like the new album. I also like The Industrialist and Mechanize. If I had to rank their albums:

Demanufacture
Obsolete
Mechanize
Archetype (What can I say, I liked that album)
Genexus
The Industrialist
Digimortal
Soul of a New Machine
Transgression


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## Sebastian (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## Maggai (Sep 16, 2015)

So after checking out a bunch of new FF live videos, there is definitely some trickery going on with the clean vocals. 

I'm not sure if it's a backing track or auto tune. But even if he is cheating, at least he's not completely missing every single note like he's been doing the last few (many) years. Well, he's still missing them probably, but we're just not hearing it.

Do you guys think it's better this way? At least it sounds good. (A bit too good.)

Also, check this little slip up at 2:36


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 16, 2015)

Yep, that's definitely a backing track. At least they're aware he can barely sing live these days.


----------



## thrsher (Sep 16, 2015)

The new record grew on me a lot. I lik it much more than the industrialist. I thought protomech souended exactly like powershifter


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Sep 17, 2015)

Maggai said:


> So after checking out a bunch of new FF live videos, there is definitely some trickery going on with the clean vocals.
> 
> I'm not sure if it's a backing track or auto tune. But even if he is cheating, at least he's not completely missing every single note like he's been doing the last few (many) years. Well, he's still missing them probably, but we're just not hearing it.
> 
> ...



After watching this video, I know for sure they have some AutoTune and backing tracks going on...you can really hear it in the clean parts:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 18, 2015)

I don't think it's autotune, he's probably just singing with a backing track along with the samples and whatnot. They're not the only band I've seen do this. 

Also, Burt's looks and sounds REALLY worn out there.


----------



## Hachetjoel (Sep 19, 2015)

I'm not surprised, when I saw them live Burton was painful to watch. They'd just switched drummers and bassists too so everyone but Dino was pretty pathetic to watch.


----------



## Maggai (Sep 20, 2015)

BrailleDecibel said:


> After watching this video, I know for sure they have some AutoTune and backing tracks going on...you can really hear it in the clean parts:




Yeah, there you can hear his live vocals clashing a bit with a backing track or something. Guess they forgot to mute him during the clean sections


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 21, 2015)

Hachetjoel said:


> I'm not surprised, when I saw them live Burton was painful to watch. They'd just switched drummers and bassists too so everyone but Dino was pretty pathetic to watch.



I guess he lost his stamina and that was late in the setlist. He sounds badass here.


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 25, 2015)

^ Burton sounds great!


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 23, 2015)

Anyone here going to the Demanufacture 20th Annicersary shows?
Demanufacture 20th Anniversary VIP PACKAGES Available !!! - Fear Factory


----------



## Sebastian (Nov 9, 2015)

Another awesome tour video


----------



## Sebastian (Nov 21, 2015)

Anyone here going to the European Demanufacture 20th Anniversary shows?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 18, 2015)

For those interested... Dunno if it's too late, but Asesino will be playing at the Whisky A Go Go tonight.


----------



## Dwellingers (Dec 19, 2015)

Sebastian said:


> Anyone here going to the European Demanufacture 20th Anniversary shows?




Not really interestrd w/o herrera and with backing tracks.


----------



## aesthyrian (Dec 19, 2015)

We're talking about Burton's vocals as if they just started to recently suck. The guy has always been atrocious live, IME. At this point it's just a part of the Fear Factory experience haha


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 19, 2015)

It used to be tolerable live, and his harsh vocals used to be godly. But ever since the reunion, it's gotten to the point where even his harsh vocals have gone to ...., and his cleans are just nonexistant.


----------



## Hachetjoel (Dec 19, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It used to be tolerable live, and his harsh vocals used to be godly. But ever since the reunion, it's gotten to the point where even his harsh vocals have gone to ...., and his cleans are just nonexistant.




Yea When I saw them live everyone was so off it was literally painful to watch except Dino of course, dude is a machine.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 19, 2015)

When did you see them? 

I'm not sure how good of a bassist Matt DeVries is, but I know Tony Campos is a solid bassist. I mean he's no virtuoso, but he has no issue playing Fear Factory's style of music since he's been in Asesino, Soulfly, and even played for Possessed for a little while. 

From what I can tell from Heller, he's a bit hit or miss live. Not sure why that is, since he's was in a tech death band back in the day. Still, though, even Herrera had his off days as well.


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## The Hiryuu (Dec 20, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> From what I can tell from Heller, he's a bit hit or miss live. Not sure why that is, since he's was in a tech death band back in the day. Still, though, even Herrera had his off days as well.



He still is in Malignancy when he's not busy with Fear Factory.


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Chiba666 (Feb 3, 2016)

Bit late to the party but was not going to rush to buy this after The Industrialist but I'm glad I did. Great album, top 5 for me.


----------



## thrsher (Feb 3, 2016)

Chiba666 said:


> Bit late to the party but was not going to rush to buy this after The Industrialist but I'm glad I did. Great album, top 5 for me.



smokes the industrialist


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 3, 2016)

Yeah, I was a supporter of The Industrialist, but this album is just WAY better.


----------



## Chiba666 (Feb 4, 2016)

The Industrialist to me sounded to rushed as if the label was trying to capitalise on the sucess of Mechanize which is a solid release.

Need to start my FF vinyl collection, got majority of things on CD so now need the wax. Fair few bits out there but Demanufacture commands a pretty price, not compared to soem but anything over £50 to me is a hefty price.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 6, 2016)

Pro-shot, but the audio sounds like .....

Burt actually sounds good here. His harsh vocals sound pissed, and his cleans are actually servicable, although he starts to lose it about 2/3rds into the show.


----------



## SD83 (Mar 7, 2016)

he only thing that bothers me about the sound is the horrible kick, but even that got better after a few minutes. Not yet at 2/3rds, but so far he actually seems to sound better (EDIT: a lot!) than 2013 when I saw them, and that was better than any 2000+ performance I saw on youtube. His talking sounds horrible though 
I'm still kind of impressed at how Dino can do gigs like this ten nights in a row given his size...


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 7, 2016)

Awesome video! That's a good setlist


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 11, 2016)

Fear Factory Filming Music Video For &#39;Expiration Date&#39; - Blabbermouth.net


----------



## aesthyrian (Mar 12, 2016)

Why no talk of the Demanufacture tour w/ Soilwork?

Fear Factory Tour Dates


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 16, 2016)

Two New Tour Episodes:


----------



## Sebastian (May 6, 2016)

Awesome vid from Dublin


----------



## oc616 (May 6, 2016)

Rumour mill atm seems to be that FF want to do a similar show for Obsolete. 

That's probably the only "album in it's entirety" show I'd ever want to attend, screw Demanufacture man, just for those last two tracks back-to-back alone! Resurrection and Timelessness.


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Chiba666 (Aug 6, 2016)

Went digging through my wardrobe earlier and found this which is from the Digimortal tour back in 2001. Bought at the Portsmouth Pyramids Center in I think the April of that year.

Not sure how many of these are around but am thinking evilbay


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## Sebastian (Sep 9, 2016)

New tour episodes!


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## BrailleDecibel (Dec 29, 2016)

Figured I would post this here instead of making a seperate thread for it, but this popped up on ThePRP today:

http://www.theprp.com/2016/12/29/news/fear-factory-classic-lineup-reunion-may-works/

I'm not getting my hopes too far up about this, as Burton and Dino were just covering "Archetype" and changing the lyrics to "The infections have been removed!" fairly recently, so until I hear something from their camp, I am treating this as wishful thinking on Christian's part, and trying not to fangirl too hard at the (minute) possibility of this being true.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Dec 30, 2016)

^One can only hope. Would be great (and maybe even healing for them) if they could get over themselves and pull it together. As much as I liked Mechanize and Genexus it still never quite felt like proper FF.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Dec 30, 2016)

Sadly, that's about how I felt about those albums too, as well as "The Industrialist"...great albums, yes, but they just lack a large portion of that certain "flavor" that makes it Fear Factory, at least to my ears. I'd love to see this happen, but for now, it seems to be only Christian that has said anything alluding to it...hoping for the best, preparing for the worst...just another day of being a Fear Factory fan.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 31, 2016)

Idunno, Genexus is typical FF to me. Very, very good album on par with Mechanize. The Industrialist, on the other hand, is on par to Transgression now; couple of good songs with 75% filler. 

And personally I couldn't give a .... if COW joins the band again. Dude was barely on their best album (only had writing credits for two songs on Demanufacture), and wasn't even on Soul of A New Machine. Only reason I'd be happy about this is because Raymond rejoins. You got a top-tier drummer like Mike Heller, and he can barely keep up with Raymond' drumming in some parts.


----------



## dax21 (Dec 31, 2016)

I listened to the entire podcast. He seems like an interesting guy and shared couple of interesting stories, but I think he is greatly overestimating Fear Factory's relevance in the metal world in year 2016. Supporting Metallica? I really don't see it happening. And that's not even touching on the actual performance they are capable of now in their 40s, I love Burton but dude's vocals are fried.


----------

